# Full Color Prints



## jamzjs (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm looking for someone to fulfill our full color prints and cuts until we get our Roland is up again. I would want them printed, cut,weeded and ready to put on shirts.
Quantities would be 1-200, depending on job. We will supply artwork and ups shipping number and will pay via credit card or paypal when shipped.
We are in Virginia, so someone on east coast with regular 1-2 days shipping preferred. Can anyone help me? Give me quick price estimate(I know its gonna vary) on full color back and front chest.
Leave your contact info and I will email you jobs for concrete price.


----------

